# 6.8spc



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone shoot this round ?? 

I just traded my 17HMR for it and was able to make it to the range today .. Shooting 110gr Hornady V-Max 

Gun is a Remington 700p/ leupold glass


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

My AR15 in 6.8 shoots about same groups with handloads. I wonder why you choose this round in a Rem PSS. The only reason I chose it because of its chambering in an AR15. If I go with a bolt gun I'd choose something else with better ammo/brass availability and more punch.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

mas360 said:


> My AR15 in 6.8 shoots about same groups with handloads. I wonder why you choose this round in a Rem PSS. The only reason I chose it because of its chambering in an AR15. If I go with a bolt gun I'd choose something else with better ammo/brass availability and more punch.


This round, the Grendel and a few others have been optimized for the AR platform. Why anyone would want any of them in a bolt gun is a mystery to me too. The Grendel put the 6.8 out of business years ago, guys are still buying them, but it's a dead cartridge anyway you look at it.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I didn't buy i traded for it ... And if your shooting groups like that with a hand load sorry for you when I'm shooting that with a factory load ... And with a quick trip to range with 8 rounds I say it's good grouping .. 

I wanted something smaller for the wife to shoot that still has good knock down ....


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Academy and Carter's always has 6.8 .. So if I can pick up a hundreds rounds or so I'll be set ...


It's actually a 700p .. TWS .. HS Precision stock and pillar bedded ..


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

prarie dog said:


> This round, the Grendel and a few others have been optimized for the AR platform. Why anyone would want any of them in a bolt gun is a mystery to me too. The Grendel put the 6.8 out of business years ago, guys are still buying them, but it's a dead cartridge anyway you look at it.


I think it is the other way around. The Grendel is a slightly better round on paper, but unfortunately it is proprietary and lost its popularity to the 6.8. A well known AR builder in Texas chambers the Grendel under a different name. The 6.8 is accepted for Spec Ops unit. Ammo is more easily available and currently I see more gun builders out there chambering this round on AR15 than the Grendel. I see more and more 6.8's showing up at my local gun club during the last six years.

The dead cartridge in the AR platform is the WSSM family. No one produces ammo and brass is practically non-existent.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

mas360 said:


> I think it is the other way around. The Grendel is a slightly better round on paper, but unfortunately it is proprietary and lost its popularity to the 6.8. A well known AR builder in Texas chambers the Grendel under a different name. The 6.8 is accepted for Spec Ops unit. Ammo is more easily available and currently I see more gun builders out there chambering this round on AR15 than the Grendel. I see more and more 6.8's showing up at my local gun club during the last six years.
> 
> The dead cartridge in the AR platform is the WSSM family. No one produces ammo and brass is practically non-existent.


Agreed. My next build is a 6.8 SPC. During the bullet crisis of 2013 that was the only round I could find on the shelves and it is still readily available at academy or anywhere online. I admit i wasnt really looking for 6.5 Grendel rounds but searching for barrels online they are much harder to come by than a 6.8. Great ballistics and better knockdown power than a .223. To the OP great looking groups with factory loads. Enjoy the rifle and ammunition availability.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

mas360 said:


> I think it is the other way around. The Grendel is a slightly better round on paper, but unfortunately it is proprietary and lost its popularity to the 6.8. A well known AR builder in Texas chambers the Grendel under a different name. The 6.8 is accepted for Spec Ops unit. Ammo is more easily available and currently I see more gun builders out there chambering this round on AR15 than the Grendel. I see more and more 6.8's showing up at my local gun club during the last six years.
> 
> The dead cartridge in the AR platform is the WSSM family. No one produces ammo and brass is practically non-existent.


Perhaps you're right, the thing about the Grendel is on shots beyond three hundred yards the Grendel really passes the the 6.8 in retained energy, wind resistence and speeds. I know several guys that have killed Mule Deer beyond 400 yds with Grendel's in the AR platform. Where I live in Eastern Colorado the ability to make long shots in open country with the wind blowing often makes the difference between a successful hunt and the other kind of hunt. Because you live and hunt in country that has tight cover doesn't mean you won't have to make a long shot in windy conditions. The ability to make those kinds of shots could help you guys, as it does me. It'll easily do the tight cover stuff too.

Hornady standardized the cartridge in 2009, there are no longer any propriety issues with it and uppers are available. Having a long range killer like this in an AR platform is a fascinating topic to me. If a guy wants to limit his hunting to 300 yards or so, have at the 6.8, apparently you can buy ammo anywhere for it. You can easily score Grendel ammo online with a few clicks of a mouse, or better yet, load your own.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

prarie dog said:


> Perhaps you're right, the thing about the Grendel is on shots beyond three hundred yards the Grendel really passes the the 6.8 in retained energy, wind resistence and speeds. I know several guys that have killed Mule Deer beyond 400 yds with Grendel's in the AR platform. Where I live in Eastern Colorado the ability to make long shots in open country with the wind blowing often makes the difference between a successful hunt and the other kind of hunt. Because you live and hunt in country that has tight cover doesn't mean you won't have to make a long shot in windy conditions. The ability to make those kinds of shots could help you guys, as it does me. It'll easily do the tight cover stuff too.
> 
> Hornady standardized the cartridge in 2009, there are no longer any propriety issues with it and uppers are available. Having a long range killer like this in an AR platform is a fascinating topic to me. If a guy wants to limit his hunting to 300 yards or so, have at the 6.8, apparently you can buy ammo anywhere for it. You can easily score Grendel ammo online with a few clicks of a mouse, or better yet, load your own.


Majority of people I know that are looking for a +300 yard accurate hunting rifle are using a bolt gun. The benefit of the AR platform is for rapid target engagements. Hog hunting and such. It would be nice for coyotes long range as well. But I am willing to bet that if you're looking for a sub MOA Long distance rifle you're picking up a bolt gun. 6.8 is an awesome cartridge for hunting here in texas where it's powerful enough for whitetail and you can load enough in a mag for a group of hogs. Probably not my first choice in a bolt gun, but a nice compromise in the AR platform.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Majority of people I know that are looking for a +300 yard accurate hunting rifle are using a bolt gun. The benefit of the AR platform is for rapid target engagements. Hog hunting and such. It would be nice for coyotes long range as well. But I am willing to bet that if you're looking for a sub MOA Long distance rifle you're picking up a bolt gun. 6.8 is an awesome cartridge for hunting here in texas where it's powerful enough for whitetail and you can load enough in a mag for a group of hogs. Probably not my first choice in a bolt gun, but a nice compromise in the AR platform.


True enough about the bolt gun, have several sub moa bolt guns. They don't cycle as fast as an AR. Many of the Grendel's are sold with a .5 MOA guaranty. It is a compromise cartridge designed to maximize ballistics in an AR platform which is what the 6.8 was supposed to do. The Grendel is more accurate, and better ballistically at ranges beyond 300 yards.

Before you use the "In Texas" thing too much, understand I lived there for 40 years and had many long range shots in windy conditions in South, West, and North Texas. A guy never knows where he might get to go hunting. Having the best equipment you can have is a good idea and rarely cost much more than the second rate stuff.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

When I hunt 95% of east Texas and an average shot of 80-120 yards at most 

When I do have tha chance of going south/west/ or north ... I'll just bust out the 300Wsm


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

calphil said:


> When I do have tha chance of going south/west/ or north ... I'll just bust out the 300Wsm


Good thinking!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Majority of people I know that are looking for a +300 yard accurate hunting rifle are using a bolt gun. The benefit of the AR platform is for rapid target engagements. Hog hunting and such. It would be nice for coyotes long range as well. But I am willing to bet that if you're looking for a sub MOA Long distance rifle you're picking up a bolt gun. 6.8 is an awesome cartridge for hunting here in texas where it's powerful enough for whitetail and you can load enough in a mag for a group of hogs. Probably not my first choice in a bolt gun, but a nice compromise in the AR platform.


That may be so, but, each hunt may be situation specific.
As far as the AR platform goes, I've shot numerous rifles open sights that were anywhere from sub MOA, to just over. So, the argument against them for poor performance seems drummed up due to past history. And to think, even with cheap optics, the chance is there to shoot as good as or better than most off the shelf bolt guns. Even to the 1000 yard mark as witnessed on numerous shows with the big brother AR 10.
Most definitely the grendel could make it with the right bullet/powder combo and its high BC.. Its just a matter of taking the time to practice and learn the weapon.

Â©


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

You traded for a fine rifle, chambered in a great round. It should work well for your wife or a young person. Low recoil and good accuracy. If you hand load, you can really get the most out of the 6.8. If you just shoot factories, make sure you get a bullet designed for deer and hogs and not varmints.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Picked up some 115gr Rem core-lok


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

Those ought to work. Get in some range practice before going hunting and all should be fine.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

calphil said:


> Picked up some 115gr Rem core-lok


Get some Silver State Armory ammo of the internet if you can. The last time I was researching the cartridge in the AR15 platform, thats what most of the people really into the catridge were buying if they weren't reloading.

Also, from what I read is that a lot of the Remington bolt action guns use a chamber design that Remington developed when the cartridge was first introduced and a barrel with more twist than necessary. Since then, others in the market have improved the design of the chamber and reduced the number of twist in the barrels to achieve higher velocities and better accuracy.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If one wants to shoot further than 300 yards with an AR15 platform, the proper cartridge would be a wildcat based on the WSSM case. I cannot remember the last name of the custom gunsmith who specializes in this chambering. His first name is Mike and he hangs around the Varmint Masterhunter website.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

The ballistics are very comparable to that old fashioned but well regarded deer slayer, the 250 Savage. For kids and recoil shy, it's perfect. For the average Texas blind+feeder hunting, it's perfect. After getting back into hunting 20 years ago, including pronghorn hunts in Wyoming, elk in Colorado, and mule deer in New Mexico, I have yet to have a shot I would take with any rifle over 300 yards due to field conditions, winds, etc. and I carry a 300WSM on those hunts.

So for 99% of the Texas WT Deer and hog hunting I see and hear about, the 6.8 is a fine choice. I am really liking hunting with AR's. After shooting several pigs with 64 grain Nosler Bonded bullets from my 223/5.56 AR this year, my next hunting rifle is going to be a 6.8 upper.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

CDHknives said:


> The ballistics are very comparable to that old fashioned but well regarded deer slayer, the 250 Savage. For kids and recoil shy, it's perfect. For the average Texas blind+feeder hunting, it's perfect. After getting back into hunting 20 years ago, including pronghorn hunts in Wyoming, elk in Colorado, and mule deer in New Mexico, I have yet to have a shot I would take with any rifle over 300 yards due to field conditions, winds, etc. and I carry a 300WSM on those hunts.
> 
> So for 99% of the Texas WT Deer and hog hunting I see and hear about, the 6.8 is a fine choice. I am really liking hunting with AR's. After shooting several pigs with 64 grain Nosler Bonded bullets from my 223/5.56 AR this year, my next hunting rifle is going to be a 6.8 upper.


Which bullet is that 64 grain bonded bullet CD? I'm loading the 60 Grain partitions right now, and am looking for a little heavier offering. Even up to 70 grain if the design suits my needs.

Â©


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Which bullet is that 64 grain bonded bullet CD? I'm loading the 60 Grain partitions right now, and am looking for a little heavier offering. Even up to 70 grain if the design suits my needs.
> 
> Â©


I buy them as overruns from Shooters Pro Shop. You have to keep checking, but it's rare that a week goes by without a batch coming up for sale.

http://www.shootersproshop.com/nosler-products/factory-over-runs/nosler-over-run-bullets/nosler-22-64gr-bonded-performance-protected-point-w-cannelure-over-run-100ct-limited-quantities-available-please-limit-5-boxes-per-customer.html

They are available as components from retail sites as well.

http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/product/productId/27304


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing tonight


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

*6.8 spc*

Just completed my AR build. Shoots 3/4" groups with Hornady Superformance 120gr SST. My grandchildren shot a doe and a small buck with it. All I can say is don't shoot in the shoulder. Blew a hole in the front shoulder I could put my fist through. Other than that I love it!!


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

*6.8 spc*

Here's results from my AR15 based 6.8 SPC with three different loads, Remington, Hornady, and one hand load. Rifle shoots better than the owner!!!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

texas bohunk said:


> Here's results from my AR15 based 6.8 SPC with three different loads, Remington, Hornady, and one hand load. Rifle shoots better than the owner!!!
> 
> View attachment 979066


How many yards out and what power scope were you using?


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

*6.8 spc*

I was shooting 100yds scope is a Vortex Crossfire 4-14X44 on 9 power sitting on a New Frontier lower, SOTA arms stainless upper, and a Burris PEPR mount. Anything above 9 power I can't hold steady enough.


----------

